# Knee Pads For Pedaling



## ToneyRiver (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm looking for knee pads that you can wear but that don't bug me too much when pedaling. Any ideas/recommendations? Thanks


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I use the Fox Enduro knee pads and they're fine for pedaling. They don't offer a lot of protection compared to other knee pads, but they're comfortable and basically feel like a pair of padded knee warmers when you wear them. Another good option are the G-Form pads.


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

I use the G-Form and forget I'm wearing them. Great lightweight pads if you just need a bit of protection.


----------



## ToneyRiver (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Donalwho (Jul 1, 2011)

I've used the same set of G-form for over 2 years in a mainly Swiss-alpine-enduro setting. they have taken at least 4 serious crashes and protected 100%. One elbow pad has started to rip where the padding connects to the lycra but given the full impact it received this is completely acceptable for me. I wear them all the time unless I know there is a major climb of a few hours. Only down side is that they need to be worn next to the skin so in winter these go on under any clothes, otherwise they slip. So if you are looking for protection to wear for all rides you won't get lighter and more comfortable. Another up side is that if you decide not to wear them they are so compact that they take up hardly any room in a rucksack. Also G-form seem to be the only pads I have come across that provide very exact measurements in the sizing charts which allows you to order online with confidence. I even bought a set of XXS for my 8 year son who rides with them.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Another vote, for G-Form. The only pain is removing them(must flip inside-out and slide down), and the poor stitching tends to fray. Otherwise, they indeed feel like padded knee warmers....


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I use iXS Flow, and dig em' - super lightweight, but with high impact absorption.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Dainese trail skins. The G-forms don't breathe well and have no side-of-the-knee protection.


----------



## digitalsoul (Feb 17, 2004)

matadorCE said:


> Dainese trail skins. The G-forms don't breathe well and have no side-of-the-knee protection.


Second vote for the Dainese Trail Skins, they are great knee pads for everyday riding.


----------



## 5 String (Apr 13, 2015)

amazon has L/XL Alpinestars Alps 2 knee and elbow pads for ~$26... I ordered mine last night. I think these are a step up from their Paragon pads, at least MSRP-wise.

ETA: I've never worn them, and am a noob, but for ~$60 for all extremity setup, it is worth a shot!

Size S/M are regular price at ~$65.00


----------



## 5 String (Apr 13, 2015)

Today: Alpinestars Alps 2 on amazon; $23.06 elbows $26.87 knees. Even cheaper than when I bought 'em.


----------



## betogess (Aug 5, 2015)

ToneyRiver said:


> I'm looking for knee pads that you can wear but that don't bug me too much when pedaling. Any ideas/recommendations? Thanks


I bought the Six Six One COMP both knee and arm pads. They're cheap ~25-35 USD but they aren't that comfortable so I would advice against them.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I have iXS Cleavers 
They are pretty expensive, but cover knee to shin, hard plastic outer and softer padding inner. In addition to side knee cover.

Had a 3hr adventure in them and the only discomfort was heat/sweat, as they are full length protection.
There are air holes for breathing, so everytime you go fast/downhill its really quite nice.

Also look into the iXS Dagger if you aren't after shin protection.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

digitalsoul said:


> Second vote for the Dainese Trail Skins, they are great knee pads for everyday riding.


X3 for Dainese Trail Skins. Got a set a month ago and kick myself for not getting sooner. I don't notice them at all when riding.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I use 661 Kyle Straits (now known as the Rage). Only basic foam for padding, a bit on the bulky side due to the generous amount of padding, but light and comfy. Liked it so much I bought 3 pairs. More comfy than TLD KG5450 and POC VPD2.0, mainly because it doesn't have that hardshell feel nor a too thin feel. 

I actually preferred my RaceFace Flanks over all of these, but once they got shredded after a little less than a year, I didn't buy another set. The air holes in the neoprene and the stitching of the pads acted like the perforations on paper towels... just started getting looser and looser on my knee from the rips and tears, and this is just from pedaling. Just out of my budget really. In contrast, my 661 pads have been going strong for 2 years now, and I've been wearing them on 90-95% of my rides.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I really like my 661 EVO's with the strap on top only, although I don't have anything to compare it with. Two buddy's that ride regularly both swear by their iXS's, they do look nice.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I wear the Troy Lee 5450 knee/shin guards on every ride. Doesnt matter how pedally or not, I wear em. They dont slip at all, offer great protection and are low profile.

I am coming from POC and 661 pads and these have performed the best. I feel naked without em now.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I like my POCs, they took a few rides to break in, but are comfy, tough and don't move at all.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Varaxis said:


> I use 661 Kyle Straits (now known as the Rage). Only basic foam for padding, a bit on the bulky side due to the generous amount of padding, but light and comfy. Liked it so much I bought 3 pairs. More comfy than TLD KG7850 and POC VPD2.0.


I was wondering which ones of these two did you get? (If you don't mind) Thanks!

661 Rage Elbow Guard 2015 | Kevlar | Soft Cap | Velcro

661 Rage Elbow Guard | Six Six One


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

Harryman said:


> I like my POCs, they took a few rides to break in, but are comfy, tough and don't move at all.


I tried on POC VDP Air knee pads at my LBS and they felt comfortable and light. Niagara Bikes has them on sale for $45 at the moment so I ordered a pair.


----------



## pdqmach26 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dainese trails skins! I have TLD shin and knee, 661 Rage, but the dainese trail skin work the best.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Wore the G-forms for a year. 
They are excellent because you can forget you're wearing them. But, if you crash hard, you'll also think you weren't wearing them!!!
They basically only protect against scratches and cuts. They DO NOT protect against any significant impact in my experience and opinion.
If you want impact protection, I'd recommend the 7idP FLEX model. Some of the 661 options look pretty good too.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

CWnSWCO said:


> Wore the G-forms for a year.
> They are excellent because you can forget you're wearing them. But, if you crash hard, you'll also think you weren't wearing them!!!
> They basically only protect against scratches and cuts. They DO NOT protect against any significant impact in my experience and opinion.
> If you want impact protection, I'd recommend the 7idP FLEX model. Some of the 661 options look pretty good too.


Hence why I went with the Cleavers... Rather be over protected than under protected right?


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Hence why I went with the Cleavers... Rather be over protected than under protected right?


Yep. Had a crash with GForms. Bruised my patella tendon (right under knee cap) severely and was off bike for like 3 weeks. 
After that, it became very clear, very quickly.... if I'm going to bother with wearing pads, they're going to be protective.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

My IXS Flows lasted just a few weeks - the tissue thin sleeve material pulls away from the pad and falls apart from just peddling... Their gloves are the same, the wrist fasteners tear away from the light neoprene material next to them...


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

My first set were Dianese trail skins. On a crash, it slid down and left me with a scar which hasn't gone away. I then got the g-form knee/shin. They are good and comfy but the crash I had with them the other day protected my skin but left me with a bruise. They seem to work better but the lycra is too fragile. I'm going to get something more substantial. I didn't at first because I didn't want to be uncomfortable or hot while pedaling. I'll need to look into the 661 Rage or something from TLD


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I use the Fox Pro whatever knee/shin guards. These offer real protection but I consider them toward the light weight protection end of the spectrum. They will save skin and minor bumps and bruises but if I were any quicker downhill than I am, I would want more protection. 

Anyway, they're fine for pedaling. They could definitely breathe better but that's the whole knee plus shin guard and after about 10 minutes I forget I have them on. They are plenty comfortable and don't slip or rub or cause discomfort. Just a bit hot at first.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

Plus 1 on the POCs. Great protection and durability. Good stability. Bizarrely large but ride light. Don't wear them on race day. 

Threw a pair of 2 year old 661s out Monday, because they were stretched out and always slipping down.:madman:


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Still loving my IXS Cleavers. Wearing in/my body getting used to them more.


If I could go again I'd prob go Daggers. Same knee protection... less shin protection, but also wouldn't get as hot around the shins.
I find i'm not one to clip my shins on flat pedals anyways.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

How do POC pads do on freakishly hot and humid tropical summer? Wondering if anyone had experience on this setup...


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

They're not vented with mesh or openings and the fabric behind the knee is pretty robust. I wear mine all summer and they are @ what you'd expect. I think they'd fall in between the thin pads like GShocks and plastic armor as far as heat tolerable goes. I rarely slide them down on climbs, I just get used to them. 

That being said, they're designed to take repeated falls and protect well. I really like them. Mine did take a while to break in get comfy, at first they used to chafe behind my knees during long rides, it felt like a seam or fold, I never did figure it out, but it went away eventually.

The new lighter ones might be cooler.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The POCs have vent holes in the padding but they get sweaty, and like Harryman I slide em down for climbing. I had the Gshocks but didn't find them that comfortable, nor did they stay in place well. The POCs are comfortable enough that I don't bother to take them off for the apres ride brewery stop. In this town no one looks twice if you are wearing pads, etc.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the iXS Flow. Worn them on several massive climbs because there was no reason to take them off. More comments on this on the thread started by Haggis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> The POCs have vent holes in the padding but they get sweaty, and like Harryman I slide em down for climbing. I had the Gshocks but didn't find them that comfortable, nor did they stay in place well. The POCs are comfortable enough that I don't bother to take them off for the apres ride brewery stop. In this town no one looks twice if you are wearing pads, etc.


This is for the 2.0's? I wonder how the AIR's do in comparison. My 2.0 feel super stiff in the cooler weather, so too hot for summer, too stiff for winter.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have the Air elbow pads and they are similar with small holes but are thinner.


----------

